# Ureteroscopy with laser lithotripsy and stent placement question



## Coder2468 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think I am correct on this, but I just want to double check. 

Urologist did a cystoscopy with right ureteroscopy and laser lithotripsy, with bilateral stents placed. Am I correct to code this as 52356-RT and 52332-59LT? My reasoning is that only the stents are bilateral; the ureteroscopy and laser litho were right-sided only. 

Thanks!


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Feb 13, 2017)

That's how I would bill it.

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------



## Coder2468 (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you! I thought so, but I wanted a second opinion.


----------

